# Help! "EXPLORER caused an invalid page fault in module EXPLORER.EXE



## R. J. (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello all,

This is my first posting. There seems to be much expertise here. I'm in need of your expert help.

Here's the lowdown: A dear, loving friend, is unable to use her computer because she gets a peculiar error message at Startup. She is using Windows 98 (yes, some people still uses it) on a Dell computer.

Microsoft's "Knowledge Base," article number 191609, exactly describes the error message:

_*SYMPTOMS*
When you start your Microsoft Windows 98-based computer or your Windows Millennium Edition-based computer, you may receive the following error message: This program has performed an illegal operation and will be shut down. If the problem persists, contact the program vendor.

If you click Details, you may see the following information:
"EXPLORER caused an invalid page fault in module EXPLORER.EXE at memory address."

*CAUSE*
This behavior can occur if the Microsoft Windows 95 version of the Explorer.exe file is located in the root folder of drive C. [How relevant is this when Windows 98 is being used?]_

As for resolving this error, Microsoft suggests:

_*RESOLUTION*
Windows 98
1. In Windows 98, boot the computer to the Startup menu and then click Command Prompt Only.

2. Type the following at the prompt: ren c:\explorer.exe explorer.old, and then press ENTER.
3. Restart the computer._

I followed this suggested fix. I got to the Startup Menu by pressing the F8 Key repeatedly during start up. When I did the "ren" command, the screen returned "file not found." I thought I fixed the problem and restarted the computer. At restart, MS Scandisk checked for errors in the C Drive. When it finished, the original error message appeared: "This program has performed an illegal operation and will be shut down. If the problem persists, contact the program vendor." I again restarted by pressing the F8 Key repeatedly. I did the "ren c:\explorer.exe explorer.old" thing at the Start Up Menu and in Safe Mode. Each time the screen returned, "File not found." I even tried "dir c:\e*" which also returned "File not found."

It seems the key to fixing my friend's computer is the "explorer.exe" file. But it cannot be found. What happened to this file? And what do I do now when the "explorer.exe" file is not found? I now turn the floor to you. I am open to any and all suggestions.

With much appreciation,

R. J.


----------



## R. J. (Mar 27, 2007)

My dear tech guy forum members,

Please disregard this posting because I had inadvertently posted it twice. Instead, please repond to the other one, whose title is the same, but has two quatation marks.

I apologize for my error and for your inconvenience.

Thank for your attention.

R. J.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi your getting "file not found" because system Explorer dosen't match the one found in the registry.
If you have Win 98 start disk [floppy] 
Boot from start disk at the 
a> 
Type fdisk /mbr [note space] 
This should [may] rebuild master boot record.
Remove start disk>Reboot.

In the past the only option for me was to reinstall Windows.


----------



## R. J. (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi blues_harp28,

Thank you for your prompt response. I apologize for not replying sooner, but I didn't get to my friend's computer until this past weekend.

Anyhow, I tried your suggested fix:

<<Hi your getting "file not found" because system Explorer dosen't match the one found in the registry.
If you have Win 98 start disk [floppy] 
Boot from start disk at the 
a> 
Type fdisk /mbr [note space] 
This should [may] rebuild master boot record.
Remove start disk>Reboot. >>

Is it necessary to use a Win 98 Start Disk (floppy)? I created one by downloading it from a web site. When I booted up with the floppy, I pressed the control key upon startup. I got to an introductory page which directed me to press ESC to continue. This led to a blank screen with a frozen cursor. So I concluded that the floppy didn't work.

I then used the old F8 key-press at startup and was able to get to the startup menu. I selected "Command Prompt" option. (Would it had made a difference if I selected "Commnad Prompt in Safe Mode"?) When I typed in your suggested fdisk command and pressed ENTER, the "C>" prompt returned with no text on the line. Was I supposed to see something about the results of the fdisk command?

So, with high hopes that I might've finally fixed my friend's computer, I restarted by pressing the "restart" button on the computer (and by using the Ctrl + Alt + Delete keys). Pressing the F8 key brought me to the Start Menu. And at the Command Prompt I typed the "ren . . . explorer.exe" command and ENTER. Guess what? Yes, I still got "file not found."

Did I miss something? Or do you have another suggestion?

And when you said, "In the past the only option for me was to reinstall Windows," out of frustration, I'm starting seriously consider this. I don't suppose you know how to do this? Of course, this is a drastic step, unless my friend's problem can be fixed in a more "conservative way."

I await your (or anyone else's) further assistance. And thanks again for your prompt response.

R. J.
__________________


----------



## ZeRealBigBoss (Mar 17, 2007)

I agree with blues_harp: re-install. That is, if you still have the original W98 installation CD. Boot with the floppy (do not hold any key down, if a floppy is there the machine will automatically start from that). On the floppy you will need two files, oakcdrom.sys and mscdex.exe. At the command prompt a:> type: "copy con config.sys", hit RETURN, then: "device=oakcdrom.sys /D:001" and press F6. Then type "copy con autoexec.bat", hit RETURN, then "mscdex /D:001" then press F6 (all without the ""s!). Now restart with the floppy, change to the CD drive and type "install". If it says "file not found" then type "setup"; I never remember which version has which install command. If you install from a boot with a floppy, you will however lose the registry and thus all installed programs. If you manage to boot up in Windows safe mode and then call the installation, all installed programs and settings are preserved.

If you do not have the W98 but an XP CD, then boot the machine from the CD and follow the instructions for updating.

As you have to re-install anyway, one last try before doing so might maybe who knows do the trick and spare you the installation: get from somewhere a copy of the EXPLORER.EXE (watch it: version W98 is different from W98SE), copy that onto the diskette, boot from diskette, say "copy explorer.exe c:\windows", take the floppy out and reboot. As said: Maybe, who knows; sometimes miracles happen, even with Windows.


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi R J,

There may be a "simple" solution to this problem if your friend has the Win98 CD.
Put the CD in the drive and switch on.
Assuming that the Boot Sequence looks at the CDROM before the hard drive, your system should boot from the CD.

An installed version of Windows will be detected and you should be able to follow the prompts from there. If memory serves me correctly you simply need to select "Setup".

Windows will, in effect, install over the top of itself and correct any errors ( hopefully ) and your friend should not lose any data.

Just one point - during the installation you may be prompted to accept C:\Windows.001 for the location - change this to C:\Windows.

You may also be prompted for the 25 character Product Key. This is often on a sticker on the side / back of the box.


----------



## R. J. (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi ZeRealBigBoss and 1069,

Thank you both for your prompt responses to my problem.

ZeRealBigBoss, I appreciate your taking the time to write your elaborate suggestion. I am confused, though. Are you saying that I need to first boot up with a floppy to reinstall the system? As for holding down a key to restart, for some reason my friend's computer would not boot up from the floppy Start Disk. And why did I get the frozen screen, as I described in my previous posting? And speaking of Start Disks, your suggestion for a "one last try" calls for copying "explorer.exe" to a floppy disk. If I find this file and copy it as the only file on a floppy, would the computer, if it's working correctly, start from this floppy? Or would I have to add this file to a Start Disk? (Again, why didn't my friend's computer start up from the floppy without my pressing the CTRL key?)

Now, I have a Windows XP cd. Are you saying that I can start up my friend's computer with this cd and "update" her system to Windows XP? I had previously installed Windows XP on my computer with this cd. Don't Windows XP prevent muti-system installation with one cd? Is "updating" Windows XP different from a "new installation"? 

As for you 1069, your suggestion, in contrast to ZeRealBigBoss's, does seem "simpler." I'm less hesitant to try your suggestion first. But since I won't meet with my friend until this weekend, I do have some time to see whether ZeRealBigBoss addresses my concerns or have further comments to clarify his suggestion. It's usually good to have a "Plan B," yes?

Thanks again and we'll talk again soon.

R.J.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi upgrading to Xp.
http://www.winsupersite.com/showcase/windowsxp_sg_9xupgrade.asp


----------



## ZeRealBigBoss (Mar 17, 2007)

One thing: Your XP CD is licensed to you only. Using it on your friend.s machine is not legal.


----------



## mattitude (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi,

As with windows xp, 98 also has system restore.

Windows 98 takes periodic snapshots of your system configuration and saves them in a part of the Operating System that can be accessed from the Command Line. 
If U want to restore your system: 
Start system and keep the Ctrl key held down until the window is gray/white (safe mode) and U see a menu including Normal (1), Safe (3), and Command Line Prompt (5). Choose Command Line Prompt by hitting the 5 key on keyboard. 
At the C:\ prompt, type in: scanreg /restore (note the space between scanreg and /restore) and press Enter. 
The computer should present a list of dates. Choose the most recent date BEFORE you had problems and hit Restore. From there everything should work fine. (U may want to print this for future reference).

I used the previous day and everything is fine now!!

Cheers Matt


----------

